# לשכם טובם תכתבר



## Codinome Shlomo

שלום

?מה נכתב בדמות הזה
(attachment)

"זה נדמה "לשכם טובם תכתבר
?זה נכון

Also, if you don't mind, please, do not hesitate to correct my Hebrew and explain what does this sentence mean. 

תודה


----------



## Drink

אני חושב שהמילה האחרונה היא "תִּכָּתְבוּ" ("you will be written").


----------



## arbelyoni

לשנה טובה תכתבו, a common greeting for Rosh HaShana ["may you be inscribed (in the book of life) for a good year"].

On the right corner it says הירשענבערג, גלות: Hirschenberg, Diaspora


----------



## arielipi

Also, you shouldnt say dmut, its a picture or image, so in hebrew its תמונה.
unless image is strictly as form.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Thank you, guys! 

תכתבו refers to more than one person, right?
(may you [plural] be inscribed/written)

edit: also, instead of תמונה, could it have been צורה?


----------



## arielipi

Codinome Shlomo said:


> edit: also, instead of תמונה, could it have been צורה?


no, but it can where as form


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> no, but it can where as form



Umm... what? Maybe you should say that in Hebrew.


----------



## arielipi

unless image is strictly as form. + no, but it can where as form
for צורה and דמות


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> unless image is strictly as form. + no, but it can where as form
> for צורה and דמות



Ok, that clears up a bit, but what do you mean by "as form"?


----------



## arielipi

Drink said:


> Ok, that clears up a bit, but what do you mean by "as form"?


when you can say either image or form.


----------

